# Xm Hd



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

I was looking at some A/V receivers and saw some were XM HD ready. What is this?

I currently only have Sirius but have considered getting XM also. I am curious what this is, may push me over the edge to get XM if it's more than a marketing ploy.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

XMHD is high quality discrete digital 5.1 audio from XM. XM uses Neural, which is what some dinosaur radio stations are starting to use for 'HD Radio'. I've heard XMHD at Best Buy and it sounds amazing, only problem is there are only 2 stations that are in XMHD currently. XM Pops (Classical) and Fine Tuning (a very eclectic mix of classic, soft A/C b sides, classic rock, etc). XM Live is supposed to have original concerts in XMHD once in a great while, but I never heard of anything yet.

Due to the bandwidth that they're allotted, XM Pops and Fine Tuning are already the two best sounding channels on satellite radio period, whether you have an XMHD receiver or not but in XMHD they really come alive. It's like watching a war flick on TNT then watching it on DVD or a premium movie channel in DD5.1. There is no comparison.

XMHD Ready Home Theater receivers are also supposed to have better stereo separation thanks to the Neural processing. I'd go for it.

http://www.xmradio.com/hd
http://www.xmradio.com/newsroom/screen/pr_2005_12_28.html
http://www.neuralaudio.com


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

so you changed your mind you dont want one now ???


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> I've heard XMHD at Best Buy and it sounds amazing, only problem is there are only 2 stations that are in XMHD currently. XM Pops (Classical) and Fine Tuning (a very eclectic mix of classic, soft A/C b sides, classic rock, etc). XM Live is supposed to have original concerts in XMHD once in a great while, but I never heard of anything yet.
> http://www.xmradio.com/hd
> http://www.xmradio.com/newsroom/screen/pr_2005_12_28.html
> http://www.neuralaudio.com


Sounds cool. If I get a receiver with XMHD I will have to get subscription to check it out. Are they planning on adding more channels or is too much of a bandwidth hog?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

There are no current plans that I know of to add more HD channels and its most likely too much of a bandwidth hog. I'm not a classic music fan myself, so XMHD is almost worthless to me, but it would be nice to have. Unfortunately, the HT receiver I'm looking at, doesn't do XMHD.

Just so you know, you will need the XM Connect & Play antenna or the new XM Passport, which is an additional cost, in order to use the XM tuner built into the home theater receiver.


----------

